# Cam Chose ms4 vs livernois strage 2r cam



## GTOMOE9 (Jun 14, 2010)

hey need some suggestions on picking cam i have an 06 m6 gto with only 13k miles on it, it is my weekend car in the summer never seen winter or rain i have kooks ss headers, no cats, new era intake, ported tb, and its been tuned now i wanna get serious about power since i don't drive it a lot i want a heavy cam that puts down a lot of power since its not m y daily driver i don't mind the drivability and i love the aggressive idle sound.

if anyone knows anything about these 2 cams or any other medium heavy cams please let me know about it and what i need for the motor besides pushrods and springs thanks guys


----------



## AlaGreyGoat (Jul 6, 2006)

MS4 is a BIG cam. With a stock motor the piston to valve clearance becomes a problem with big cams, especially with a lot of overlap. MS3 usually is OK with pushrods and springs.
Call Texas Speed or Ed Curtis at Flowtech for some good
advise on a cam.

Larry


----------



## dustyminpin (Jun 19, 2006)

:agree

You'll need to get your pistons fly-cut or buy aftermarkets with the reliefs already in them. I'm maxed out on my cam size due to piston-valve clearance. I didn't know such an animal existed. My LS3 heads have way bigger valves then LS2 valves and my cam selection is even smaller without fly-cutting or aftermarket. If I'd of bought the cam I wanted to get... CRASH! Hundreds and hundreds of dollars of stainless hollow stem valves down the toilet, not to mention the damage to the heads. Talk to Texas-Speed, or Comp Cams' Camquest Hotline, or any other reputable manufacturer.


----------



## GTOMOE9 (Jun 14, 2010)

well when i called and talked to the guys at texas speed they said that their should be no piston valve clearance problems


----------



## dustyminpin (Jun 19, 2006)

You're good to go then. Best to hear it from the pros. You won't be getting all of your power from a big cam with stock heads though. More or less cutting the nuts off it. Big, high flow heads and cams go hand in hand.


----------



## GTOMOE9 (Jun 14, 2010)

yea do you think ported heads would do as good as a set of aftermarket heads


----------



## dustyminpin (Jun 19, 2006)

No. But you save money if you go that route. ANYTHING is better then the stockers. The thing about buying aftermarket heads, you still have your stock heads to tinker with down the line, or sell, and take some of the sting out of the price of the aftermarket heads. I had my LS2 243 heads on sale here for 1 and half to 2 weeks and they were sold. The same guy also bought my stock fuel injectors and fuel rails, and I hadn't even thought about selling them. 

There's always gonna be somebody out there who wants what you take off. Speaking of which, I need to take some pics of my K&N cai, stock MAF, and Granatelli MAF and post them up on here to see if anyone's interested.


----------



## 06BLACKGTO64 (Oct 30, 2010)

ill be watching for that post


----------

